# The Sektur's Awful Poems



## AltisticRight (Apr 4, 2021)

Some users dislike the poems and some like it.  Latter wants to do more but the former wants them all gunted. 
Therefore, to seek a middle ground for it. A dedicated thread is granted.

Post your awful, funny, cringe worthy and masterfully crafted poems here.


----------



## disavow (Jan 5, 2023)

When the pig found a wife he could take
The horse was left without oat cake
They'll be wed in a ring​While the Gunt Guard will sing​Don't believe Kiwi Farms, it's all fake!


----------



## disavow (Jan 5, 2023)

I have heard that Flamenco's a pedo,
And if so, he had ought to be dead-o.
If the world were just,​We could do what we must:​Hang him high on a tree in a meadow.

In Minecraft, obviously, which is a "world which is just", unlike our own, where Flamenco is allowed to live. That's the point of the poem, a lament.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 5, 2023)

Dog shits in a cup
While jacking it to shota
Needs lead injection


----------



## Belegar Ironhammer (Jan 7, 2023)

I call this piece "Autism in Three Stanzas":

Worldwide, but in Lisbon led astray
Dignity and man purse swept away
Streamed live for the sektur to see
The ways of Gunt took hold of me

Fallen preacher man with jiggly udders                      
From the ashes, Retard phoenix stutters
“Metokur masochist, 100 dollars”
As drunken Memphis ragepig hollers

Ragepig became raison d’etre
Sweet a-log please do better
Aristocrats swept, then had a say
AIDS cancer took my dad away


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Jan 7, 2023)

Pedo Horse, Never The Bride.
Red In Face, Longer In Snout.
Sure Couldn't Be Me!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 7, 2023)

In far Mexico 
A bifurcated gunt hides
From the child bride


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Sunday at 1:28 PM)

In Meh-hee-coh,
boxed-in under
concrete skies
a new valley 
shimmers guntishly
in a feculent heat haze.

A brackish snail-trail of water,
labouring under an
ocean-size quantity of salt   
dribbles despondently downhill
pushing a gutter ball of belly-lint.

Enfolded in the bulging vista,
a mare with mannish eyebrows
is tied to a diminutive penile stump.
A pig-foal gambols innocently  
around her hooves as the vale quivers 
and a raised voice hollers 
about their part in God's plan 
while angels weep.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sunday at 4:55 PM)

_Winter's Sunless Sekturs_
By balldo's shining beacon near
A gunted hobbit king appears
Cuckeita's cat ladies now purr
Yet balldo man does not demur

Whilst Harry huffs the ashes there
Our sektur's Kang paws at thin air
Asstroonic moldy mehico
Where father fuckflu's corpse will go

Baked are our sentences this year
In prison camps of catboy rears
Federal negroes glowing bright
Illuminate AF tonight

For cancer soon will claim them all
By piss and pedos GRIDS will fall
Jewshy Nullums winds a clock
Myriad trannies want his cock


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Sunday at 7:59 PM)

You are my troonshine
My only troonshine
You make me femmy
Though I'm just gay
You'll never know, dear
How much I loathe you
Please don't take
My troonshine away

The other night, dear
As I lay sneeding
I dreamed I was a
Real woman
When I awoke, dear
I was mistaken
So I hung myself and I died

My only troonshine
You make me femmy
Though I'm just gay
You'll never know, dear
How much I loathe you
Please don't take
My troonshine away


----------



## disavow (Tuesday at 1:15 PM)

Alas, the Gunt has me blocked,
I assume since he's seen I have mocked
His stupid designs​And even at times​I've been heard to say he's small-cocked.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Tuesday at 4:39 PM)

All his relics sold 
Rage Pig begins to sooooooooooooeeeeeeey
Harry smiles wide


----------

